# Help my homemade chicken stock has turned to jello!



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey gang this morning I started boiling about a pound and a half of chicken bones in a 2 gallon stock pot, I reduced it down to about a quart and I stuck in the fridge to skim off the top but it has turned into jello.

Did I waste my time or is this natural?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Quite normal.  It means you have a good amount of gelatin from the bones in there which has set to a jelly stage.  Not a problem.  This is how I expect mine to be.  Skim off the fat cap and you will have a lovely stock underneath.  You may have reduced it a bit too far, but that is easily resolved by adding just some plain water when you plan to use it.


----------



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok thats a relief to hear, thank you.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations, you have prepared a good stock.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Perfect stock for freezing in ice cube trays to use to boost sauces and gravies.


----------



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

I was quite bewildered because every stock I have seen was always liquid.

But yeah it smells great, I used chicken bones that we smoked so it has a great smokey flavor.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

No worries! Nice job jblade /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## bishop (Feb 27, 2008)

I am a fan of using roasted wings in addition to the roasted carcass to get this very result.

The wings seem to have lots of gelatin in them.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Chook necks are good too, I like wings as well.  So much bone vs meat.  If you are after a "white stock", don't brown off your bones or veg first, and only use celery and onion.  If you after a "brown stock", roast off veg, celery, carrots, bones until caramelised.  After that it is pretty much the same process.  It can help to skim the stock before adding the veg, as this will help keep it clearer.


----------



## asoefatida (Dec 28, 2010)

lol, chicken jello shots!

You also just answered the question, "Do vegans eat jello?"

gelatin is derived from collagen from skin, bones and connective tissues of animals.


----------

